# Bitte um Hilfe ! Gästepass gesucht



## MaFeD3 (19. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen  

ich bin wie viele andere auch auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass. 
Da hat man sich jahrelang gefreut und gehofft das Diablo3 endlich erscheint und dann ... naja hat man es verschlafen will ich mal sagen 
Da nun die Anforderrungen auch gestiegen sind , würde ich gerne erstmal Testen ob es auf meinem Laptop läuft 
und ob meine Internetverbindung es hergibt.

Ich würde ja vorschlagen , dass all die items und das geld das gefarmt wird dann an den geht, der mir einen Gästekey gibt. 

So kann ich es antesten und die Gegenseite geht auch nicht leer aus. 

Meldet euch bitte einfach hier oder per Mail an atlethik@gmx-topmail.de

DANKE !!


----------

